# Flame liker bild by castings



## manfred albert (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi engineers,

sorry my English is an dungel type, I hope to evaluate it son. My home shop is located in Germany and I create my engines from my one ideas and my one castings.

 : the idea: a large flame liker, piston 60mm; stroke 90mm; water cooled


----------



## manfred albert (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, 
the storey goes on. I just have learned to insert a picture. The spell check is great, in this short text I have had about 6 mistakes.
The next thing I have to due, is to build the modells to get the casting done. The picture will show you some modells.





Manfred


----------



## Maryak (Nov 29, 2009)

Manfred,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## black85vette (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome. Doing models and castings is still way beyond me. I appreciate how nice the work is. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## manfred albert (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,
thanks for Your attention but now a old men must go to bed, it is here 11:30 p.m. Tomorrow the storey will go on.
Regards
Manfred


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome Manfred I just know I'm going to really enjoy your posts.

 Ron


----------



## manfred albert (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello friends,

it's relay a pleasure to communicate with You.
Diymania You are right, all the castings are planed to use for different engines. Tow typs of Flame liker, upright steam engine and stirling are possible with this castings. My drawings are done with SolidWorks and it is easy to move the assamblys and create a new engine.
Here a little trick to make a radius into a corner by using a ballhandel. To make castingsmodells I&#180;m using the normal wood maschineri.
Regards
Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello,

now the pictures of the finishd castings. I have a problem and need Your help: the Spell Check dont work, what I have done wrong?


----------



## black85vette (Nov 30, 2009)

Spell check works for me. It opens a new window. Maybe a Java Script / browser setting issue? This is not a big problem. Even with some minor spelling errors you are very understandable so don't let it slow you down.

Very nice casting work. :bow: Wish you were a little bit closer. I would love to see how its done.


----------



## NickG (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice work Manfred, it's almost worth a trip across the channel to see that!

Nick :bow:


----------



## manfred albert (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi NickG,

visit the exhibition 8.-10. Jan. 2010 in D-Karlsruhe ( in 2009 the exhibit on was in Sinsheim) I will be in Karlsruhe with this Flame liker and I make a work shop in sand casting.

The major part of this maschine is done. Now I have to assemble all this stuff and get it running.

Regards
Manfred


----------



## NickG (Nov 30, 2009)

That really looks great Manfred.

I am making a flame licker myself based on Jan Ridders design. My only hope is that it runs!

Nick


----------



## manfred albert (Nov 30, 2009)

Hallo Dymania,

I'm not that fast. This project I have started in June 2009. But now I have to hurry up, because the exhibit date is not so fare away.

Regards
Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (Dec 1, 2009)

Hallo engineers,

here are some pictures of my "yesterday work". All them build with my on castings. I due like it to make castings-modell.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful work Manfred. :bow: :bow: :bow:


Best Regards
Bob


----------



## marcel (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful work Manfred 
will See you at
 the exhibition 8.-10. Jan. 2010 in D-Karlsruhe :big: :big:


----------



## rake60 (Dec 1, 2009)

Impressive work indeed Manfred! :bow:

Rick


----------



## RobWilson (Dec 1, 2009)

Very Very Very nice Manfred :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

what sort of foundry setup do you have ?


Regards Rob Thm:


----------



## manfred albert (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Rob,

I have a good friend and he has a foundry :bow: So I don't have to due this job by myself. That is a very nice situation and I am lucky.

Regards Manfred


----------



## ToniTD1490 (Dec 15, 2009)

My apologies by my knowledge of English. Very nice work Manfred. I like to make casting, yours are very impressives.  Could you tell us something about the foundry of your friend? I have a homemade foundry, but I am a newbie in it.

Regards ToniTD1490 -Spain


----------



## manfred albert (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello Toni,

it is necessary to make correct model that can be used in the foundry. Be for I go into my workshop, I visit my friend Jens in his foundry and discuss the model with him. Brainwashed I enter the workschop and start my project. The material I use is a PU material with the band name SikaBloc. *goggle mal*





The foundry work is based on know how and very very much on experience. About 55 yeahrs ago I started to learn that, but then I get the opportunity to change to mechanical engineering and that I have learned for 3.5 years.
I think that is the best way to get a excellent modelengine from casting. If You like to go this way I can help You to get started.

Best Regards
Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello engineers,

some picture during the assembly work.

Manfred


----------



## NickG (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow,

Truly stunning work Manfred. Are those oil seals in the bearings? How is the oil fed to them?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## manfred albert (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Nick,

on top is a little oilpot. On the pic You can`t see it, because they are upside down.

Manfred


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice work Manfred!!!


----------



## manfred albert (Dec 27, 2009)

the assembly work is done and the flame liker is running. There is a video on YouTube under flame liker, but I don`t know how to get in here. 

technical data:

height 255mm, weight 25kg, powered by gas, piston 60mm, stroke 90mm, flywheel 230mm, water cooling system

Manfred


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's Manfreds Video \o/

http://www.youtube.com/v/pQOv4H1Pyvo&hl=en


----------



## manfred albert (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank You Wesley for your help with the video installation. In the mechanical field I have no problems, but with the computer :-\. 

Manfred


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Now THAT is spectacular! What a terrific sounding and running engine. Well done.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Xlmyford (Dec 27, 2009)

Hallo Manfred.
Die Welt ist wirklich ein Dorf.
So perfekte Arbeit ist halt überall auf der Welt ein Hingucker.
Gruss,Ralph


----------



## mklotz (Dec 27, 2009)

Hingucker?

That's a new one on me. None of my German dictionaries show it. Can you explain what it means, please?


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 27, 2009)

I just Googled it It means Eye turner. Sounds about right\o/


----------



## manfred albert (Dec 27, 2009)

"Hingucker" I translate it to eye catcher.
Manfred


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful Manfred.
Wonderful engine.


----------



## NickG (Dec 27, 2009)

Brilliant! :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Dec 27, 2009)

Manfred,

Absolutely wonderful. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Xlmyford (Dec 28, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Hingucker?
> 
> That's a new one on me. None of my German dictionaries show it. Can you explain what it means, please?



Hello.
Yep,Hingucker is colloquial German and means Eye-catcher,a looker or an attention-getter.
It´s deduced from the verb hingucken-which means to look at sth.,or perhaps to focuse sth.
The best German-English and reverse online dictionary is 
http://dict.leo.org
,IMHO.
They know,f.e.the word Hingucker.
Regards,Ralph


----------



## Majorstrain (Dec 28, 2009)

Another master craftsman in our midst. Thm: Beautiful work Manfred.

In awe,
Phil

p.s. I by no way consider myself anywhere close to being in the above group. But I do aspire to be one day, maybe on my 210th birthday. ;D


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, I missed this one completely. Excellent work! I really like the sound. :bow:


----------

